# Is attending LCB Las Vegas worth my time and money



## student forever (Sep 7, 2008)

I have 14 years experience in the restaurant industry including experiences of all types including catering, bake shop operation, management and ownership of my now closed coffee house art gallery. I have completed vocational school for culinary arts and have attended some college courses as well. I am now considering solidifying and sharpening my skills as a Chef. The only question is where to go. Localy we have LCB and AI. LCB seems to have a interesting program, but I like many other people posting here have felt a little uneasy by the willingness to push my application through based on my ability to get a loan. 
I've read several of the postings here but nothing specifically relates to Las Vegas. 

The question at hand is whether or not LCB,LV is a good culinary school.

Please Give me your thoughts and Ideas!

Thanks


----------



## slelliott (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be attending LCB in Vegas this November and I dont think anyone has problems getting financial aid. They have many programs to get you the money (That they want!). I tried to find out the same info you are seeking as far as if LCB LV is a good school. My sister-in-law went there and did outstanding there and she has decided to pursue pastry and has a great and promising job at a popular restaurant on the Strip. Her experience at LCB was very positive. I think it all depends on the individual and their drive. My question for you is this. Is paying 44k worth it to you so you can as you say "sharpen your skills as a chef"? I know LCB cant make you a chef and with 14 years experience you might be wasting your money. I know if I had your kind of experience I wouldn't be attending LCB, thats alot of money to spend on stuff you probably should already know, but hey thats just my opinion.


----------



## 404chef (Jul 9, 2008)

im presently attending LCB - Atlanta and I love it!! It offers things that one just may not know even having 14 years "cooking" experience. some practictal and lots of academic. more than i EVER expected. we are in food science now, i mean with all of my years of cooking who knew about nutrient density, dietary reference intake, acceptable macronutrient distribution range. its intense learning. its the other side of what i needed to know. it completes me LOL


----------

